# Late Season CNF Bear



## whitetailfreak (Dec 16, 2015)

This is a spot on Chattahoochee NF, that I keep an eye on for deer, bear, and turkeys. I had come into this area last week to check on things, and as in years past there was big deer sign all along a ridge top with a laurel choked branch in the bottoms below. Although I've seen lots of bears in December, bear was the last thing on my mind this evening. There are a good many Red Oaks along this ridge, and still plenty of acorns on the ground. The Reds tend not to rot as quick as Whites, due to the higher tannic acid content. Around 4:45 I heard the unmistakable footsteps coming off the ridge to my east, and once he came into view, I watched and videoed him for several minutes. With North Georgia's extended bear season, and my 88 year old grandpa being after me all year to kill him a bear, this butterball will be making a trip to the Mountains of Western NC next week for Christmas. The public Mountains around my hometown have been very good to me this year with 3 longbeards, a nice buck, and now a bear. I continue to be very blessed. Many thanks to my buddy Colby for helping with the recovery. His help shortened my evening in the mountains greatly.


----------



## SwhackinCreedNinja (Dec 16, 2015)

Hard works pays off once again. Congrats on the CNF bear. 
Time to let my legs rest up for work in the A.M.


----------



## deadend (Dec 16, 2015)

How'd you get him out Kris?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 16, 2015)

deadend said:


> How'd you get him out Kris?



About a mile worth of logging road just wide enough for my cart.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 16, 2015)

SwhackinCreedNinja said:


> Hard works pays off once again. Congrats on the CNF bear.
> Time to let my legs rest up for work in the A.M.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 17, 2015)

Well done brother on your continued success on these mountain critters!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2015)

Very nice, congratulations brother!


----------



## hyprlt900 (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats, nice bear.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 17, 2015)

That's a fine bear! Way to go Kris!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 17, 2015)

That is awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## saw tooth (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats on a fine bear it should be some good eaten


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 18, 2015)

saw tooth said:


> Congrats on a fine bear it should be some good eaten



My wife makes some mean bear-b-q


----------



## Russdaddy (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice job, that's a good one.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 20, 2015)

Kris great bear and a wonderful story as always! Also got a bit of a chemistry lesson in the process! Have a great Christmas!


----------



## brandonsc (Dec 26, 2015)

Awesome bear man what county were you hunting in?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 26, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> Awesome bear man what county were you hunting in?



Murray County


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks to Greg Gallman at Sportsmaster Taxi for bringing him back to life.


----------

